# work from home



## Bobby A (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking for one individual in Marion, Johnson or Hancock counties in Indiana. Who would be interested in doing some mental health coding/billing from home for a small practice. Please send me an email to girl1507@comcast.net if interested. 

Thanks


----------



## dcrawford/CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am interested*

Dyann at R M Medical Management, LLC
Please visit our website at rmmedicalmangement.com
Thanks


----------

